# Strange weather



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Every year the weather is getting more and more unstable. We had a blizzard today with -25 Celsius this morning, windchill -35. Then over a very short period of time, the snow changed to rain and we were at plus 2 degrees Celsius. Now, the air is so calm and quiet but the weather channel has issued a "don't travel" warning as blizzard conditions are imminent again. They also said due to the extreme change in temperature we are at high risk for a thunderstorm tonight. Do bizarre and frightening almost. Any weird weather in your area?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Nope!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

kessy09 said:


> Every year the weather is getting more and more unstable. We had a blizzard today ...


You must be a young pup! 

Blizzard of 1978 was a snow storm. Wind gusts above 55 MPH, windchill 60 below zero. 30 foot snow drifts allowed kids to _walk_ up an abandon house roof and slide down. The small Town I lived in was cutoff from the outside (nothing in or out) for a week.

More pictures, read the captions!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> You must be a young pup!  Blizzard of 1978 was a snow storm. Wind gusts above 55 MPH, windchill 60 below zero. 30 foot snow drifts allowed kids to walk up an abandon house roof and slide down. The small Town I lived in was cutoff from the outside (nothing in or out) for a week. More pictures, read the captions!


Aw the extra pictures won't open for me! That sounds like a crazy blizzard. We've had those here too, the year I was born ('85) the whole city was shut down (pop 500,000) and the only traffic on the streets were snowmobiles. I've just never seen temperature fluctuations to that extreme (30 degree difference in 12 hours) or thunderstorm risks in the middle of January! Although, you are correct, I'm still fairly new to the planet, or at least new to caring about weather anyway, give me a few more decades and I will also be a "seen everything" gal!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes it's been weird here too. The artic blast that came threw made it the coldest winter in 18 years and 1 degree off from making the coldest record for our area. We have blizzard warnings for tonite but only for the 65 mph winds. I do know one thing though, I will gladly take more snow as long as we don't get another artic blast come thru, I lost alot of my flock and it sucks living without water when it freezes.


----------

